# Thetford Forest overnight Wildcamping spots anyone know of any?



## RCZ White (May 18, 2017)

Hi
We are passing through next week and wanted to find out if there are any members know about.  Help!


----------



## RoaminRog (May 18, 2017)

RCZ White said:


> Hi
> We are passing through next week and wanted to find out if there are any members know about.  Help!



There are quite a few parking spots on the POI map.
Not sure which way you're heading, but check out the map, and take your pick!


----------



## RCZ White (May 18, 2017)

There seems to be only one St Helens but it's Forestry Commission and O am not sure what they restrict, anyone know?


----------

